# My 300th post



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been here for quite some time and I'm so depressed about the Christmas-Valentine's season that I just don't get on here so I'll play catch up a bit and talk about some of the stuff I'm doing and have been doing. I'm in college for funeral services as of last fall, that's a big achievement. I've gotten back into making props and things and I'll probably be making some videos so when I do I'll post links. I've started selling horror gear/props like Freddy gloves, Jason machetes and Halloween butcher knives all of which I hand make. I've also started to get into leather working, making some wallets and card holders, a few biker masks. If you're interested in one or a custom piece of some kind email me [email protected] or message me on here. I have a lot of new things to show you all from props to costumes on instagram, just look me up @dan_who_builds thanks for having me around for 300 posts


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it me or did this move a time or two?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's the problem with posts. If you don't keep them on a leash they are libel to wander all over the place. And make sure your post has had their vacations. You'd hate for you post to end up in quarantine if it bites someone. Good to see you back Dan. Things have been pretty quiet around here. We need to make some noise and throw some props out there. You start, I'll be right behind you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep on posting!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Just letting everybody know I still exist, just not doing anything Haunt related.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you here, Dan! Even if you're not doing anything haunt- related, you can always stop by to check out spooky eye candy:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Dan, glad you haven't forgotten your Haunt friends, we haven't forgotten you.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I keep you guys in mind every time I make something.


----------

